# Rescued Gas Chamber Cats and Kittens need new forever homes



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

:kittyball 
Save the Kitties is a non-profit organizaton that is looking for forever homes for cats and kittens that we have rescued from a high-kill shelter in Griffin, GA. Spalding Animal Control Shelter is one of the many shelters that still uses the Gas Chamber to euthanise their animals. Please visit their Web site and see who is available to adoption: http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/cats1.htm 

If you are looking to adopt a new cat or kitten, please visit our Web site at (Mod Edit)and pick out your new loving pet. All kitties have wonderful dispositions and are very affectionate and loving. They were given a second chance in life and would make a wonderful new addition to your family. All cats and kittens will receive their first vet visit and will be spayed and neutered before going to their new homes. We do ask for a small donation to help cover the expenses. 

If you are not able to adopt or foster at this time, please consider a donation to our worthy cause. More and more animals will be coming through the shelter and given a death sentence by gas chamber. We will not be able to pull anymore animals unless we get help with donations. 

Thank you in advance for your kindness and generosity and please consider adopting your next pet from a shelter.

Thank you
mrbluekittie's Mom


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

at those poor dogs & cats due to be killed in a few days time...and 'Hollywood' killed last night...


----------



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep checking the Spalding site. Hollywood was most likely rescued. There is a group of individuals that rescues the dogs.

Thanks,
mrbluekittie


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe they actually show "will be unavailable".

What a bad website, you're basically going to it and you'll know when they'll be put to sleep?!


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

It's not a "bad" website IMO...it's a reality check! Funny how people want to look at the world through rose coloured glasses...but doing so doesn't change the facts...Perhaps if more shelters employed the same tactics, people would wake up & be more proactive about pet population control!


----------

